# Well sh%$#@#%tt !!!!!!!!



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok today was my 4th Musky trip to CC with my buddy Roscoe. I had high hopes of getting a Musky b4 the year is over and today was my shot. UNFORTUNATELY while doing what was probably my 2000th figure 8 at the boat a big Musky swooped up out of nowhere and i got over excited. I was startled/suprised to finally see a Musky that i yelled at Roscoe and for some damn reason kicked up my right leg, and stomped it down on the boat. At that time the fish dived down away from the lure. then mistake #3 pulled the lure out of the water... a rookie move for sure  
Sooooooo im still looking to get my 1st Musky.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

If it was easy, everybody would be catching them.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

cincinnati said:


> If it was easy, everybody would be catching them.


oh soo true... thanks


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Did the same thing when I had my first follow. Pulled the lure out and threw it backout, no figure 8.LOL At least you saw one today, fished all afternoon through the rain and didn't see a fish. Oh well it could be snowing!!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

troll for those suckers every one i hooked i was trolling a crankbait, firetiger colors maybe a little cold for them now troll slow


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Tony learned a lot today about Musky Hunting.He's learning what it takes to get the fish to hit.I think next time I might guide take him to Roscoe Point so we can have a chance to get a Big Fish yet this year.Nice day on the water,48.5 degrees surface,wind,and some rain.

Roscoe


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

everybody has those days once in awhile.i just done it twice in the same day fishin for largemouth.sob's hit me twice @ 2' from my yak.well i was usin a popper/chugger & when they hit,i got overly excited and set the hook way,way 2 soon.happens 2 us all.it's when those kinda days start outnumbering the good ones is when u got a problem.


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

the fish of 10.000 cast.
2 years and i still dont have one
watched tom deitz get one the other week
i told tom i was not mad because my day will come
keep fishing dont give up


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, I'd rather see one than not. They look rpetty impressive down there in the water huh??

Rob


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Should have put the lure back in the water and started to do your figure-8. I have caught many fish after I thought that they were spooked and gone by doing my fig-8 after I thought it was over. Next time try doing 6-8 fig-8's after the fish leaves. Also try a little pitch back cast in the same direction the fish went, but if you did these things, never mind.

Good luck


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

MuskieLuv said:


> Did the same thing when I had my first follow. Pulled the lure out and threw it backout, no figure 8.LOL At least you saw one today, fished all afternoon through the rain and didn't see a fish. Oh well it could be snowing!!


yeah it was a long day for us too....my wrist feels like i was casting all day lol


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Sleprock said:


> troll for those suckers every one i hooked i was trolling a crankbait, firetiger colors maybe a little cold for them now troll slow


yeah we trolled a little but no hits tho.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> Tony learned a lot today about Musky Hunting.He's learning what it takes to get the fish to hit.I think next time I might guide take him to Roscoe Point so we can have a chance to get a Big Fish yet this year.Nice day on the water,48.5 degrees surface,wind,and some rain.
> 
> Roscoe


Goodtimes !

p.s. please no more cigarette butts in the lake


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> everybody has those days once in awhile.i just done it twice in the same day fishin for largemouth.sob's hit me twice @ 2' from my yak.well i was usin a popper/chugger & when they hit,i got overly excited and set the hook way,way 2 soon.happens 2 us all.it's when those kinda days start outnumbering the good ones is when u got a problem.


i know what ya mean. i did the same thing when i first started fishing for topwater bass... its exciting to see the fish crash the water.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

david11959 said:


> the fish of 10.000 cast.
> 2 years and i still dont have one
> watched tom deitz get one the other week
> i told tom i was not mad because my day will come
> keep fishing dont give up



how big was the one he got?
it will happen for us eventually...
like Mike says "never give up!"


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Rob said:


> Hey, I'd rather see one than not. They look rpetty impressive down there in the water huh??
> 
> Rob


oh yes they do!
like a little baby gator lol


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Should have put the lure back in the water and started to do your figure-8. I have caught many fish after I thought that they were spooked and gone by doing my fig-8 after I thought it was over. Next time try doing 6-8 fig-8's after the fish leaves. Also try a little pitch back cast in the same direction the fish went, but if you did these things, never mind.
> 
> Good luck


yeah i did that and all the while my legs were shaking geeez LOL
i think if it did come back and hit i wouldve been a mess..
wouldve been fun tho


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol dude try the multi quote button  

As for the ski-ya can't win em all-but ya do have a pretty nice boat now!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lol dude try the multi quote button
> 
> As for the ski-ya can't win em all-but ya do have a pretty nice boat now!


hey thanks, i'll get one someday!
I do like my boat but i've been thinking of getting a new one in the future.. not sure tho. If ya wanna try it out sometime just let me know.. its got a top speed of 9 mph so buckle up! 

i didnt know there was a multi quote???


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Topwater Tony said:


> Goodtimes !
> 
> p.s. please no more cigarette butts in the lake



Or the road, the sidewalk, the parking lot..


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've done that once before topwater tony you'll get your fish before long


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

sploosh56 said:


> I've done that once before topwater tony you'll get your fish before long


thanks man i hope so  was yours at CC too ??



homebrew said:


> Or the road, the sidewalk, the parking lot..


my podna has a little can ashtry now so we got it covered lol

woohoo my 1st multi reply !!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol yea its between quote and quick reply=it highlights the buttons then click reply with quote when you have them all 

Boat looks good and 9 is better than what my 4horse will push haha


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lol yea its between quote and quick reply=it highlights the buttons then click reply with quote when you have them all
> 
> Boat looks good and 9 is better than what my 4horse will push haha


wow 4hp huh? what brand do ya have?
i know it seems to take me forever to get from A to B if its a long distance... its plenty of time to read a magazine lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Topwater Tony said:


> wow 4hp huh? what brand do ya have?
> i know it seems to take me forever to get from A to B if its a long distance... its plenty of time to read a magazine lol


Lol yea really

Johnson sea horse, 72 I think
It's only a 12ft boat though

What is that on yours 9.9?


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lol yea really
> 
> Johnson sea horse, 72 I think
> It's only a 12ft boat though
> ...


ahh.. mines a 16 1/2ft 1982 Sea Nymph
its desent


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't worry, you'll get there. If you want a fish thats easy to catch then focus in White Bass.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

patsheart said:


> Don't worry, you'll get there. If you want a fish thats easy to catch then focus in White Bass.


oh yes! come on spring !! 300


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Now's the time for Big,heavy Muskies.Don't think we'll give up yet.I'd be Thunderstruk if we were to catch a Big fat one or two:T.

Roscoe


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> Now's the time for Big,heavy Muskies.Don't think we'll give up yet.I'd be Thunderstruk if we were to catch a Big fat one or two:T.
> 
> Roscoe


im going to try and hang in there. as long as we dont have the three things i hate all together again. wind, cold and rain is a bad combo for me  but two out of three aint bad lol


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

i had a 4hp on my last boat and it was a great little motor, not fast to go long distance but worked great, i have a 30hp on my 16ft now and its the perfect size, i dont travel all over a lake to fish, i find the area and stay with it, mostly deep water fishing. learned in TENN and VIRGINIA the big fish are mostly deep. in my experience anyways. does anyone know which end of CC that you muskie fish ? i mostly fish smallies but later in the summer and fall i hunt the toothy fish. im not looking for anyones honey hles but just where to put in so as not to travel as far to fish. any advice would be helpful. good luck and be safe. COME ON SPRING


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

reiner52 said:


> i had a 4hp on my last boat and it was a great little motor, not fast to go long distance but worked great, i have a 30hp on my 16ft now and its the perfect size, i dont travel all over a lake to fish, i find the area and stay with it, mostly deep water fishing. learned in TENN and VIRGINIA the big fish are mostly deep. in my experience anyways. does anyone know which end of CC that you muskie fish ? i mostly fish smallies but later in the summer and fall i hunt the toothy fish. im not looking for anyones honey hles but just where to put in so as not to travel as far to fish. any advice would be helpful. good luck and be safe. COME ON SPRING


I would like to have a 40 or 50 hp motor for the bigger lakes but at the same time i dont wanna change motors when i go from a hp limit lake to unlimited one. i guess i'll just deal with the slowness lol.

we mainly fish south of the rt73 bridge and theres three ramps that i know of to launch from.

and yes i agree....COME ON SPRING !!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't quit yet Topwater, got these 2 today 38 & 39 the second fish had been wounded at one time
52-------You can catch fish anywhere on the lake just have to keep on fishin and have faith, it's all about timing and a little luck.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Don't quit yet Topwater, got these 2 today 38 & 39 the second fish had been wounded at one time
> 52-------You can catch fish anywhere on the lake just have to keep on fishin and have faith, it's all about timing and a little luck.


way to go man!! were either of those fish still laughing at me from awhile back? LOL grrr

I'm hoping to get out there again maybe this weekend so i havent totally gave up on the Muskys! I might have to try some doughball


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

hello? echo echo..


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

The boards go quite in the Winter don't they, went out yesterday with Woody of Woody&Aaron fame, no not in a boat (50 mph gusts of wind) we walked the bank in a place we knew held fish. We saw 1 fish 38-40 inches and had her going in the 8 in about a foot of water, which was pretty sweet, but not to be. Back out this weekend to try again. The lake looked white almost with the white caps and spray


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> The boards go quite in the Winter don't they, went out yesterday with Woody of Woody&Aaron fame, no not in a boat (50 mph gusts of wind) we walked the bank in a place we knew held fish. We saw 1 fish 38-40 inches and had her going in the 8 in about a foot of water, which was pretty sweet, but not to be. Back out this weekend to try again. The lake looked white almost with the white caps and spray


wow now that would be something to see.. 
looks like they are calling for 37 degrees on sat and 42 on sunday. i might have one more in me we'll see.

yeah it is kinda quiet... too quiet


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Topwater Tony said:


> wow now that would be something to see..
> looks like they are calling for 37 degrees on sat and 42 on sunday. i might have one more in me we'll see.
> 
> yeah it is kinda quiet... too quiet


I've caught fish in every month of the year, try slowing down, I like to twitch baits and have caught fish on depth raiders in Dec twitchin them in the top 2-3 ft of water.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> I've caught fish in every month of the year, try slowing down, I like to twitch baits and have caught fish on depth raiders in Dec twitchin them in the top 2-3 ft of water.


I'm kinda hyper so its hard for me to slow down but i will try.
my goal for getting a musky b4 the year is over is lookin kinda slim but i got my fingers crossed !! thanks for the tip! 

are you going out sat & sun?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Topwater Tony said:


> I'm kinda hyper so its hard for me to slow down but i will try.
> my goal for getting a musky b4 the year is over is lookin kinda slim but i got my fingers crossed !! thanks for the tip!
> 
> are you going out sat & sun?


Gonna try, Sat afternoon. Twitchin should be perfect for someone that's hyper. If done right you can get a Depth raider to walk the dog under water and it's really movin slow for a Musky to nail, and they will. If I see ya out there I'll show you what I mean


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Gonna try, Sat afternoon. Twitchin should be perfect for someone that's hyper. If done right you can get a Depth raider to walk the dog under water and it's really movin slow for a Musky to nail, and they will. If I see ya out there I'll show you what I mean


ok kool.. where can i get one of those lures and are you using it without a metal leader? i have some suspending jerk baits but i dont think they are strong enough for musky. i like walking the dog on top for Bass


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wasn't you and Roscoe usin D R the other day? Thought I saw one on your pole.. Any large floating or suspending bait will do, Jakes,Grannys etc. Anything that looks like a wounded fish.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Wasn't you and Roscoe usin D R the other day? Thought I saw one on your pole.. Any large floating or suspending bait will do, Jakes,Grannys etc. Anything that looks like a wounded fish.


thats roscoes bait and i cant remember what its called, it does float tho... there were a few casts where i was twitchin it and letting it float up.


----------

